# Looking for a flasher



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

OK "Grandpa D".........You are to blame for my fishing dept! :roll: 

I am now in the market for a flasher

hummingbird

vexilar

Suggestions?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's MARCUM??


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Get a Marcum Showdown 5.6 You won't regret it. I'll meet you anywhere and you can take mine for a test drive if you want.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Got the Vexilar FL12s roughly 4 years ago and for us they're great. Mind you, we haven't used any other type of flasher. As you know with any fishing item its all about personal preference and what you have already seen and maybe partial to is about all I can say.

The FL12s have an interference rejection allowing you to get rid of interference from other flashers/finders close by. So guess if you're looking into a flasher I'd also consider one that has an interference rejection feature.

Here's a link to the Vexilar site so you can do your own review on these types of flashers.

http://vexilar.com/

We purchased ours outta state saving sales tax and at the time shipping was free on all electronics. So that is also an option I guess. We figured we could wait a week but they arrived in like 3-4 days. I know shop in Utah but when it comes to saving even a little (sales tax, shipping cost) we will...


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

I have four and here's my order of preference:

1) Marcum LX-3 - Good power and bait clarity and interference rejection. Movable zoom also.
2) Humminbird ICE35 - Flat screen, zoom, and dual-beam. Great beginner unit
3) Vexilar FL8-SE - Much improved version of the FL-8. Does not work well with the Marcum LX-3. Bright colors brings greater differentiation between your bait and the fish.
4) Marcum VX-1 (Cabela's brand) - Good definition/detection of small flies/bait. I use this as a backup unit or a spare unit for a buddy to use.

If you want to get together sometime, let me know.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Got a Humminbird ice-55 this season and LOVE IT! 6 color display and backlit option is awesome. There is a $55 rebate right now through the end of the year.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well fish1on did you decide what to get...please share if so...as inquiring minds 'ME' want to know... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing yet...WORK has all my time and attention lately. Obama cuts are really hitting us hard.....

I may just wait till next year, fishing the hard deck will be limited if any for me. I have one trip with Grandpa D under my belt this season and hopefully I will still be able to go to the Rock on the 4th


----------

